

How We Prepare a Demo - mqt
http://particletree.com/features/how-we-prepare-a-demo/

======
dcurtis
Interesting tips.

Here's another way to give a really good presentation, but with lots of
movement/action happening on the screen:
[http://vimeo.com/1925542?pg=embed&sec=1925542&hd=1](http://vimeo.com/1925542?pg=embed&sec=1925542&hd=1)

------
zhyder
Some good tips. I learned early on that sticking to a script doesn't work for
me though. If I memorize it too well and then make even a 1-word error -> I
think "oh crap..." and get more nervous -> more mistakes -> positive-feedback
loop repeats.

Now I just make sure I remember the points in all the bullets (and the hidden
bullets in notes) well. Many presentations (with the notable exception of
conferences) are interactive too -i.e. the audience asks questions even before
you get to "Questions?"- so you may not be able to stick to a script anyway.

